

A Problem With Hacker News - eeirinberg
http://ee1997.wordpress.com/2012/05/30/a-problem-with-hacker-news-4-2/

======
joshstrange
Step 1: Google "hacker news userscript open links in new tab" Step 2: Second
Result "Hacker News | // ==UserScript== // @name news.yc open in new ta"
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=128307>) (Screenshot:
<http://o7.no/KClBIc>) Step 3: Copy that to a file called newtab.user.js Step
4: Open that file in Chrome/Firefox/Safari/Any Browser that supports
userscripts and install

Now on to your second gripe, would you rather have HN iframe in the link and
add a banner bar at the top? No one liked it back when Digg tried it and no
one will like it now, I'm sure if you wanted you could write a userscript (or
add on the the other one) so that on link click it added an iframe under the
link to the bottom of the page and shrunk the top to just visible enough to
see the link title the up vote button and a close button that was added in to
allow for removing the iframe.

However that would still be susceptible to framekillers
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Framekiller> and we come back to the main
reason, you want a way to be able to vote after you have "inspected" the
content without having the remember to go click the link on HN. Yeah, that
would be a nice feature, if there was an api and a way to authenticate users
and their votes then someone could write a userscript/chrome app/FF plugin
that and a HN up arrow in the top right/left of any page that existed in HN's
library of links. That way even if you didn't get to the article via HN you
can still up vote it on HN. Alas.

Next time don't go complaining about things you can easily find answers to and
problems that are impossible to solve at this time.

------
10098
click the titles with the middle mouse button

~~~
eeirinberg
What?

~~~
10098
there is a little wheel on your mouse, right between the left and right
buttons. in most browsers, if you click the link with it, it will open in a
new tab

~~~
eeirinberg
it was just a suggestion...i mentioned in the article that there were
alternative ways to do them but i was just giving a suggestion

